# Karat's UKC Show Results



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

The "official' photos will follow whenever the "official" photographer sends it, LOL. Meantime, here are some photos of her misbehaving and squirming around. 

In these photos you can see that she was looking at the other dogs, at me, at anyone else but not looking straight ahead. At stack time, she really squirmed.

Imagine how well she might have done with someone who really knows how to handle dogs. When she did AKC shows, she had a handler and was soooo well behaved. I thought this stuff would be easy, foolish me.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Nili and Karat!!!!!!!

She's just a baby, keep working with her and she will settle down!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations for giving it your all, both of you! Karat is a youngster with a bright future, you know she can and will knuckle down and show. I say good for the two of you for getting those "firsts" under your belts, now it's onward and upward...all the way to the winner's circle! (I must admit I smiled at her squirmy stack, it was so "poodle puppy"!). Your upbeat attitude and enjoyment of Karat is the best, that makes you winners in my book already.:smile:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It looks like fun!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

It was fun and tiring. I'm no youngster and going fast enough for Karat to gate is a challenge. 

If it were not for the wonderful Tintlet, I actually would have missed some of the classes and Karat would have entered into the ring with her topknot blocking her eyes since I could not get the hang of banding. Gloria showed me how to do what afterward turned out to be a simple task.

Poodle people like Tintlet are the best!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Poodle people like Tintlet are the best!


Well said! 

I was at the show and saw you and the lovely Karat in the ring several times  Congrats on your accomplishments! She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Official photo arrived, sooner than I expected. Here it is.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You both look great, and she is standing still!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Even with the wiggles,

KARAT has a great look ! CONGRATULATIONS !

She is a beautiful little youngster :beauty:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now _that's_ a winning photo!!:nod: A great keepsake and a harbinger of good things to come, I'm sure.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, Chagall's Mom. From your mouth to God's ears that it is a "harbinger of good things to come". Right now, I just have to better control her ringside or give up on UKC and go back to handlers who have no problem at all with her.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Though you could have NEVER convinced me of it when I was showing Annie, it IS about having fun.

Karat loves being with you and you being proud of her. She might be loving it a little too much :angel2: from what you say - but she is young and it is better for her to enjoy showing and learn to behave as she matures.

Best wishes!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

